# Totally unexperienced and need to manage a Trail



## Goat (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Horsemen and Horsewomen!

I got that kind of a problem...  I need to manage a short Trail Ride this Summer with a friend of mine, who is way more experienced than me. I dont know mich about riding, i did some western riding for a week, 4 years ago, but thats it. 
So i got like 4 weeks of time to prepare myself, what shall i do? And what do i have to know? I do not feel like i can take care of a horse thats like 3 times as big as me, but i think i am learning very fast compared to others. No arrogancy or offense intended, just what i am thinking right now. 

Am i good to go with the real basics? Moving forward, setting speed and making the horse stop? Are there any more essentials that are absolutely necessary? 

I am looking forward to get some answers, help and hint from you! =)


Sorry if my English is horrible, I am not a native speeker.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, good luck!
What kind of horse are you going to be riding? Hopefully a dead broke trail master, right? I'd get as many hours as possible in the saddle before heading out. You really need to know your horse on a trail. And you are going to be sore as all get out! How long is the ride, do you have properly fitting tack? Nothing is worse than riding several hours in an ill fitting saddle.

What kind of trails? How many people? Hopefully he's not the only experienced trail rider in the group. You'll be fine, start by reading ALL the trail riding threads on this forum! Especially Trail Riding Etiquette ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)

Read more: Trail Riding

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Some will depend on the horse you are riding. Of course you don't want to be on a green horse. Is the horse you will be riding used to trail riding?

Yes you need to know the basics, stop, turn, forward and back. But you should know what to do and how to handle yourself and the horse if it should spook. 

Does this other person think that you are a better rider than you actually are? Since they are more experienced, ask a lot of questions on the ride or ask them for advice. It's nothing to be ashamed of for not knowing. Everyone was in those shoes when they started. The only way to learn is by asking but someone in person is much better than over the Internet. 

One big tip for you is don't be nervous. The horse will sense it and get nervous too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goat (Jun 14, 2012)

Since my friend is arranging all the stuff, i dont have a clue which horse i gonna ride, but i fear the worst  
Well, i am trying to get some "hours in the saddle" but thats kinda expensive if you havnt got your own horse.



> And you are going to be sore as all get out!


I am okay with that 




> How long is the ride, do you have properly fitting tack?


The ride has a distance of about 35km, i think thats about 3-4 hours on the horseback? So far one day is planed, i hope there wont be another one... ^^
Since i dont have own equip, i cant say anything about it, but i will remember your advice, when we prepare to ride!



> What kind of trails?


Through the forest of southern germany, some smaller hills/mountains, but mostly clearly defined paths.



> How many people? Hopefully he's not the only experienced trail rider in the group.


...Well... but... thats what its gonna look like... 



> Especially Trail Riding Etiquette ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


I alreay started with that.

Thanks for the advices, more are welcome!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure he'll get you on the right mount!
Love Germany. Like Us said, just be calm. They can sense your competence and nerves so remind yourself to stay calm, stay safe, and if in doubt ask. 
3-4 hours isn't that bad. Do try and get a brush up on your skills, I know it's hard but you'll get double in return! Have a trainer teach you some emergency skills. But I'm sure with your awesome attitude you're going to be trail master at the end! I wish we had more people around here willing to jump on an unknown horse and head out in our forests for several hours!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't even worry about it or over-think it. Just look where you're going and the horse will get you there. When you first mount up you'll be nervous, by the time 3-4 hours has passed you'll know what you need to know about riding. It's not as complicated as it's made out to be.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

FlyGap....
Besides the one rein stop and the emergency dismount are there any others us greenie riders should know?:hide::wave:


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

A 35 kilometer ride for a first time out? For the state side folks here that's nearly 22 miles. Using 3 miles per hour as an average trail speed that's 7 plus hours in the saddle. Maybe bicyclist shorts are in order?


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Trails said:


> A 35 kilometer ride for a first time out? For the state side folks here that's nearly 22 miles. Using 3 miles per hour as an average trail speed that's 7 plus hours in the saddle. Maybe bicyclist shorts are in order?


Bicycle shorts and/or A&D ointment to prevent chafing. I use both. :mrgreen:


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Goat said:


> Since my friend is arranging all the stuff, i dont have a clue which horse i gonna ride, but i fear the worst
> 
> *Well, i am trying to get some "hours in the saddle" but thats kinda expensive if you havnt got your own horse.*


 
HA, oh gee, that just made me laugh. xDDD 



But regarding your post, I'm sure you'll be fine, but I would def. suggest that you read several of the posts in the trail part of the forum.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh gee, I didn't do my math on that. WOW, that is much more than 3-4 hours!
Ah, you'll be fine. Do they have gold bond in Germany? LOL!

SpiritLifter the only advice I can give is know your horse, your equipment, the terrain, and the people/horses you ride with. Be prepared for the worst and hope for the best!

When I was younger I used to trail ride for up to 10 hours bareback with a halter and a lead rope. I live in the hills so the terrain is rocky, hilly, slippery, scary, you name it. So I really know more by feel and experience than any standard training or internet advice can provide. Best bet is to ride out with people that have 1,000's of hours on the trails to walk you through. One time I rode my horse up a rocky incline that only goats would attempt. My mare tried to turn back on me, the rocks were crumbling around her feet, we were slipping. Instead of freaking out and trying to micromanage her I sat back and let her do her thing. As soon as one starts yanking on a mouth, tensing up and throwing you off balance, accidents happen. Best to stay calm and give a horse it's head, or do an emergency bail like you mentioned! I'd rather walk home than be crushed, LOL!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll also add that bailing ISN'T a smart option and only to be done in dire circumstances. You can get hurt much worse by falling to the ground or into a tree instead of holding on. Develop a glue butt!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good advice to anyone to let a horse have it's head and do it's thing. I don't try and manage my horse at all on rocky uphills or rocky downhills. She gets a big pat on the neck with a "good girl"! when it's over with.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Absorbine makes a lineament....buy a big bottle as it makes an awesome muscle rub for people too!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Absorbine makes a lineament....buy a big bottle as it makes an awesome muscle rub for people too!


Just be sure the skin you use it on isn't rubbed raw...:shock:


----------

